# Co-housing for Seniors



## Marie5656 (Dec 4, 2019)

*Discussions here about affordable living for us older folks, got me thinking of this concept.   Co-housing for Seniors.  The concept detailed in the article speaks of small co-housing communities for seniors.  A few smaller homes, where each senior owns their own home, and helps "maintain" the area. Be it cooking a meal every week for a group meal, landscaping, recreational stuff, etc.  What do you think?  These are not meant, though, for people with medical issues that would require them to need a lot of care, or they would not be able to contribute in some way
I also recently read an article of a similar nature, where seniors share a single home and share activities, and responsibilities around the home.  I will have to see if I can find it again, and will share it here.

I think I would consider the shared home thing, if the home were at least large enough for everyone to have some privacy.  *


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 4, 2019)

*OK, I did find this, it is called Intentional living which is the shared home situation.*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2019)

We have co-housing here in the UK, and have had for some years... 

here's some of the questions you might like to ask yourself when considering the possibility of living in a co-housing community...


 Ask yourself what you hope the gains will be and if you are suited to this style of living. Things to consider include:



_Am I sociable? Do I welcome the opportunity to live in a community and get involved in sharing home tasks and activities?_


_Am I comfortable with a community decision-making process that strives to ensure all voices are heard, and to reach decisions? Can I cope with disagreements and not having things done the way I wish at times?_


_What balance between privacy and communal living is right for me? Is this possible in the community I am considering?_


_Am I happy to get involved in shared tasks, such as working in the garden and cooking together?_


_Would I be comfortable selling my own home or raising a loan to be able to buy into a cohousing scheme? _


_Does having neighbours who I must see all the time and get along with, but who, at best, will be there to give support, help and companionship, appeal to me or make me want to run for the hills?_


----------



## Catlady (Dec 4, 2019)

Any shared-living situations, like the show "Golden Girls'', depends on the sharers being social and easygoing and sharing the expenses and housekeeping duties equally. 

 I think the best option is the rooming house concept, where each tenant pays for and has their own private room, and they can gather in the communal living room for socializing, and the landlord/landlady cooks and serves the dinner to those who pay for it extra (or the tenant can go eat elsewhere).  The landlord would also maintain the property and clean the common areas.  That would eliminate most of the quarrels and conflicts of people living together under one roof, no problems with people not cleaning or doing the dishes etc even though they're supposed to when it's their turn.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 4, 2019)

*@Catlady Good thoughts.  A roommate situation is not for everyone, and if folks go into it thinking it would be just like the Golden Girls, then there will be a problem.  To be honest, I put it out there knowing that I would probably not be a good candidate for it.  I have lived with one room mate at a time when I first bought my house.  Did not work, as our personalities did not mesh, and there were not enough ground rules for shared responsibilities.
@hollydolly  brings up good thoughts as well.  But there has to be some sort of compromise for folks considering these living situations.*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 4, 2019)

I would consider it as a rental option/experiment but I would be reluctant to buy into the situation for fear that it might be difficult to sell and recover my investment.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 4, 2019)

We have co housing here and free services and provisions for people who qualify. They offer subsidized housing, food stamps, free counselling, free medical coverage, free prescriptions, free dental etc. for this very type of thing.

We also have independent private senior homes where you either pay rent or pay a portion and have a share in the mortgage. Each senior gets their own room, meals can be made together to save on groceries or you can buy and eat your own food. 

A registered nurse is on call 24/7 if needed and housekeeping is offered if needed. Each senior can customize their living arrangements but they all have their own room and washroom.

There seem to be more senior living options out there now.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 4, 2019)

*I have mentioned before I live in a mobile home community.  I have talked with another senior neighbor that it would be neat if this was switched to an over 55 community.  With a rec/community center added for gatherings.  But it will probably not happen.  I own my house, and can afford to stay here. I would not want to move at this time
@Keesha what you mention was in that article I read before. I just could not find it to post here.*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 4, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *I have mentioned before I live in a mobile home community.  I have talked with another senior neighbor that it would be neat if this was switched to an over 55 community.  With a rec/community center added for gatherings.  But it will probably not happen.  I own my house, and can afford to stay here. I would not want to move at this time
> @Keesha what you mention was in that article I read before. I just could not find it to post here.*


I was thinking similar thoughts about communities similar to where you and Pappy live.  It would be nice to have a community volunteer organization where the owner/residents would be able to assist other residents with various tasks that would hopefully allow them to remain in their homes.

The devil is always in the details but I think that most people would be willing to assist each other in some way especially if they knew that the kindness would be repaid when or if they ever needed assistance.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 8, 2019)

Keesha said:


> We have co housing here and free services and provisions for people who qualify. They offer subsidized housing, food stamps, free counselling, free medical coverage, free prescriptions, free dental etc. for this very type of thing.
> 
> *We also have independent private senior homes where you either pay rent or pay a portion and have a share in the mortgage. Each senior gets their own room, meals can be made together to save on groceries or you can buy and eat your own food.
> 
> ...


Quite a number of the features that I bolded above are the basis for US assisted living facilities.  

In 1970s Los Angeles, virtually all 20-something singles shared quarters and I was no exception. Over time I had at least 8 different roommates and it worked out pretty well. No big arguments or drama other than one gal who turned out to be not only a heavy drinker but a mean drunk. (That didn't last long.) Some match-ups were better than others, but generally speaking _we behaved like civilized, considerate adults_. 

Each roommate always had his/her own bedroom. We paid our rent on time, shared the bills, cleaned up after ourselves, made each other coffee, cooperated on groceries, cooking and general cleaning, and though we had a single TV we didn't argue over what to watch. 

Without resentment, the person who got home from work first walked the dog if there was one and fed it if the owner wasn't coming home until late. No cell phones but we called to let each other know what was happening. We got to know each other's families, threw parties together, etc. 

If the time came again, I believe I could assess whether a potential roommate's life rhythm would mesh well enough with my own that we could successfully share a home or apartment.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 8, 2019)

Funny talking about the "shared roomate stuff"...my hub said if he went first I should just invite my "girlfriends" to come and live here and open up the B & B in this abode.  They are all great cooks and he says we'd do well...lol.


----------



## David_in_KW_ON_Canada (Mar 9, 2020)

I lived with my family of 6 in a cohousing intentional Christian community in a large urban area for 21 years.  I enjoyed much about it and still co-own the 18-unit apartment building.  We decided to move out into our own home.

Now as we approach our senior years, we are looking at cohousing options in a more rural and off the grid, self sustainable sort of way.  We’d like to buy a large property together with others of like mindedness in a non-profit corporation.  We’d like to design our living arrangements and then fund and build it/sub contract it or find something suitable that we could adapt to our use.  We know we’d be looking for land about 30-45 minutes from the city due to affordability.

Anybody in Canada interested?


----------



## Manatee (Mar 10, 2020)

We bought a condo in 1987, and I gave away my lawn mower.  There is no way I will ever do landscaping again.


----------



## Lee (Mar 10, 2020)

I think that knowing the people prior to moving in with them would be a priority for me. 

A bunch of strangers suddenly sharing a property just does not appeal to me.

Familiarity breeds contempt.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm a friendly, fairly outgoing person but this would never be for me. After I've had fun with a couple of people or a group, I want to come home to my own place and do what I want without considering others' needs, schedules, noise, etc.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 15, 2020)

The older I get, the less the thought appeals to me. For many of same reasons as above. I would rather know the people first, but even then may be hard. Living alone does have it's benefits. 
Or a small senior community, or apartment complex, where we could get together socially, but live on our own.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Dec 23, 2020)

I know this is an older post, but my husband and I would love this. We have always had roommates, since we were in our 20s - at that time in our lives it was out of necessity. We had to pay our rent in a large major city, and having roommates made it somewhat affordable. Ever since then, even now when we own our own house, we usually rent our spare rooms out to students to give us some extra income. I’ve always enjoyed having students in the house, many from different countries. This allows my husband and I and our children the opportunity to learn about different cultures. It’s almost a preparation for when my husband and I retire, as we both want to travel the world.

My husband and I would really enjoy a communal retirement building, where we each have our own unit. The only thing that would be a must for me as some sort of community room like they have in some apartment buildings, a room where residents can meet to play cards, or watch a movie, enjoy coffee breaks together, etc.


----------



## Remy (Dec 23, 2020)

I think housing in the U.S. is pathetic in many ways. Not enough simple affordable housing. I like the tiny house idea (not the 100 square feet places with loft beds, no way) But people could live well in a simple small home, all one level. More affordable condo living that a single person can buy.

Years ago I watched a segment on some show about a group of men who bought this extremely large house in a city. They each had their own living area and there were communal spaces like the kitchen and some other areas. If you know you can get along with these people and trust them, I thought it was an interesting solution.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 23, 2020)

I too would consider it as a rental option.  Would want to try it before commiting


----------



## Irwin (Dec 23, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *Discussions here about affordable living for us older folks, got me thinking of this concept.   Co-housing for Seniors.  The concept detailed in the article speaks of small co-housing communities for seniors.  A few smaller homes, where each senior owns their own home, and helps "maintain" the area. Be it cooking a meal every week for a group meal, landscaping, recreational stuff, etc.  What do you think?  These are not meant, though, for people with medical issues that would require them to need a lot of care, or they would not be able to contribute in some way
> I also recently read an article of a similar nature, where seniors share a single home and share activities, and responsibilities around the home.  I will have to see if I can find it again, and will share it here.
> 
> I think I would consider the shared home thing, if the home were at least large enough for everyone to have some privacy.  *



Sounds like communism to me!  

... and a good idea, although I don't want to do landscaping work. It might be more feasible to do something like that with apartments and a communal dining and recreation area.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 23, 2020)

Remy said:


> I think housing in the U.S. is pathetic in many ways. Not enough simple affordable housing. I like the tiny house idea (not the 100 square feet places with loft beds, no way) But people could live well in a simple small home, all one level. More affordable condo living that a single person can buy.
> 
> Years ago I watched a segment on some show about a group of men who bought this extremely large house in a city. They each had their own living area and there were communal spaces like the kitchen and some other areas. *If you know you can get along with these people and trust them, I thought it was an interesting solution.*



That's the problem. Too many people aren't trustworthy enough for it to work.


----------



## Remy (Dec 23, 2020)

Irwin said:


> That's the problem. Too many people aren't trustworthy enough for it to work.


Sadly Irwin, I think you are right. There should be more affordable homes for individuals and couples. Be they apartment/condo type or small stand alone homes.

Property has gone up a lot in my area. Condominiums are too high and there are not all that many in my area. Rents are going up, up and up. It's just ridiculous. I don't know where the money comes from. New built apartments down from me starting at 1,490 (1 bedroom) and each section appeared to fill as fast as they built them.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Dec 23, 2020)

Irwin said:


> Sounds like communism to me!
> 
> ... and a good idea, although I don't want to do landscaping work. It might be more feasible to do something like that with apartments and a communal dining and recreation area.


I would prefer that type of set up as well. Like a non profit co-op, where everyone had their own apartment but with communal areas - like a gathering room and an outdoor patio etc.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 23, 2020)

I would love to live in a situation like some mentioned above and feel like we really need to, but my Huzz would never do this in a million years. So what the hell we're gonna do on this great big piece of property all this way out from town when we can't drive anymore (and we never had kids), I have no idea. It's quite the worry, but I'm tired of fighting him on it.


----------



## Chrise (Dec 23, 2020)

*I would think about it if it included someone that would stop by to do households task as well, share all of the things that are needed. Cleaning and cooking.*


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Dec 25, 2020)

does anyone know of communal seniors living in other countries, geared at expats?


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 25, 2020)

Anyone ever see The Whales of August with Lillian Gish, Bette Davis, and Vincent Price?  My heart was/and is still touched by this movie.  I love my own place, but can't help but know "for me" I am missing out on sharing.  Just for myself now because I'm probably not going to give up my own place.  And I know things are not like in the movies when living with others.  This movie was very "real life" in my opinion.  I want so much to have friends around but somewhere along the way, I decided that relationships were just too hard to deal with.  I'm so sad because I feel that way and don't seem to be able to snap out of it.  I know people that would love to live in a house together, share meals, share chores, like a family.

I would like to learn how to get along, and truly accept people's differences of opinion, difference in where to keep the cereal, whatever.  What a rut to be stuck all alone in my twilight years because.  Because I'm not willing to try anymore is the only answer I can give that is honest right now.

Denise


----------



## Judycat (Dec 25, 2020)

@Denise1952, I am the same way. Just don't have the energy to deal with relationships at this point. It can be lonely at times. There's an older lady across the street who says come over when she sees me but she has begun repeating herself. I feel terrible not wanting to deal with that. When I was young it wouldn't have bothered me at all, but now I have kind of gelled and am not willing to put myself out. Disappointed in who I am sometimes.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 25, 2020)

Judycat said:


> @Denise1952, I am the same way. Just don't have the energy to deal with relationships at this point. It can be lonely at times. There's an older lady across the street who says come over when she sees me but she has begun repeating herself. I feel terrible not wanting to deal with that. When I was young it wouldn't have bothered me at all, but now I have kind of gelled and am not willing to put myself out. Disappointed in who I am sometimes.


that hits home Judy, I have 29 other residents here I could visit with and do once in awhile.  There is one, old fellow that my heart really goes out to but he goes on and on as if I'm not even there.  I can't stay long when I go over to help with his TV.  It's mainly what I am able to do for folks here, help with their internet devices.  He has a Roku Box I gave him but of course it's hard for him to figure out.  He has learned a lot though.  I know he is in his 80s.  A saddlemaker, and probably at one time, a real Cowboy.  The most beautiful blue eyes and long, very long white hair.

I just can't stay long, but I am that way with everyone really.  I have, or get anxiety I guess it is, and rather than ever inflict that, or my occasional depression, I stay alone most of the time.  I guess it really is a pretty normal thing.  I really enjoy my visits, just always glad to come home again. I think I just feel safer alone.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Dec 26, 2020)

I was thinking co-housing note along the lines of everyone would have their own unit and share a common activities room, similar to condo living but the more I think of it I would prefer if everyone had their own bedroom and attached bathroom, with a shared kitchen and living room and dining room. Everyone would need to pitch in and agree to hire a regular house cleaner and yards maintenance/gardener. That would be ideal for my husband and I as we like to socialize (play cards mostly). The only thing with us is we absolutely hate the smell of cigarettes, to the point I couldn’t live in the same house as anyone who smokes even if they only smoke outside, and I know this can be a delicate issue for some.


----------



## Chrise (Dec 26, 2020)

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> I was thinking co-housing note along the lines of everyone would have their own unit and share a common activities room, similar to condo living but the more I think of it I would prefer if everyone had their own bedroom and attached bathroom, with a shared kitchen and living room and dining room. Everyone would need to pitch in and agree to hire a regular house cleaner and yards maintenance/gardener. That would be ideal for my husband and I as we like to socialize (play cards mostly). The only thing with us is we absolutely hate the smell of cigarettes, to the point I couldn’t live in the same house as anyone who smokes even if they only smoke outside, and I know this can be a delicate issue for some.


Most places including apartments and condos do not allow smoking at all...


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Dec 26, 2020)

Chrise said:


> Most places including apartments and condos do not allow smoking at all...


It’s more than that for me, like I said I couldn’t live with a smoker, period. Even if they smoke outside or on the other side of town. In a communal living arrangement I can see this becoming an issue of someone tried to hide they smoke, or an ex smoker starts smoking again. I’m sure it can be as equally as annoying for those who smoke, no one wants conflict. I suppose if everyone is open and honest it would allow everyone to refuse to join if it doesn’t work for them.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 26, 2020)

I doubt a shared kitchen would work since people would steal your food or not clean up. A cafeteria might be better. IMO.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Dec 27, 2020)

I’ve lived regularly with up to 12 people at a time, mostly unrelated. Food stealing rarely happens but not cleaning the kitchen is common. You would need to all agree to hire a house cleaner on a regular basis.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Dec 27, 2020)

Because of this post I have been checking out cohousing websites. So many great cohousing groups out there! Based on the Danish model for the most part.

Almost all address the privacy issue - you have as much privacy as you want, and as much social interaction as you like.

I am in Canada so I have been looking at some really great Canadian sites, but there are many in the US, UK and other countries.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 27, 2020)

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> Because of this post I have been checking out cohousing websites. So many great cohousing groups out there! Based on the Danish model for the most part.
> 
> Almost all address the privacy issue - you have as much privacy as you want, and as much social interaction as you like.
> 
> I am in Canada so I have been looking at some really great Canadian sites, but there are many in the US, UK and other countries.


I too checked out cohousing sites, but found very few, and that was back before COVID; I'm sure there are even fewer now. I guess it depends on where you live, too. There is one co-housing site right in my town but the website really stressed a lot of physical stuff, like, "Now everyone will be expected to help in the garden." Ugh, I hate the outdoors; it's close to 100 here about 7 months out of the year! What'd be better for me is a big city kind of co-housing place that the only outdoor thing that was stressed was how close to a bus or subway stop they were, lol.


----------



## Jules (Dec 27, 2020)

The type of living space that would be functional for us has been on my mind.  Perhaps standard condos/apartments with the addition of a communal space for socializing on every floor.  Have a quad in the middle for exterior socializing or relaxation or exercising.  Or several exterior areas.  I absolutely would despise sharing a kitchen or main living space.  Been there, done that in my youth.  

Around here strata insurance is astronomical.  No smoking and no BBQs would be musts.  

How many people that live in apartments actually know their neighbours?  

Other main thing - senior building only for me.


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 27, 2020)

Chrise said:


> Most places including apartments and condos do not allow smoking at all...


In our condo association of 72 units, we don't allow smoking indoors in public areas (hallways, garage, storage rooms, laundry room, etc.), but folks are allowed to do what they want inside their own unit.  As board president for many years, I had to occasionally deal with neighbor complaints that a neighbor's smoking came though the vent system into the complainer's unit.  The solution was ultimately between the neighbors, rather than the board.  One solution that apparently worked was for the smoker to not smoke in the kitchen or bathroom where these vents are.  Smoking is permitted outdoors.

As for the OP subject on communal living, I would think it could be similar to what many of us did when we were much younger.  I can remember living in a house with a bunch of other guys.  We each had our own room and had house rules that ere simply based on common decency - clean up after yourselves, don't play music loud enough to disturb others, and similar.  We listed all the chores and took turns so all chores were equally staffed and we could trade with anybody else at any time.  Yard work was also shared, as were all expense.  We all pitched in when it came time to put a new roof on the house, though I doubt older folks would be expected to go up there and work. 

I don't know how many here had ever lived in a similar situation, but these things have been ironed out many, many times, by many people.  from what I read, such shared living is becoming much more common among younger folks these days due to financial pressures.

Tony


----------



## Jules (Dec 27, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> shared living is becoming much more common among younger folks these days due to financial pressures


So many young people have the expectation that they deserve to have their own space.  Sorry, if you don’t have the funds, it’s what you have to do.  It’s what we did.


----------



## livingsmarterandsafer (Dec 27, 2020)

My husband and I are retired professionals living in a very nice sub-division in central Florida.  We are in excellent health but being strategic planners have decided to look into the viability of co-housing as an approach to have an enriching, vibrant senior lifestyle (socializing, ballroom dancing, perhaps even travel).  We spent 9 months late last year putting on a 1,500 sf expansion to our house, custom designing it to fit co-housing concept.  The house is now 3,000 sf with 4 bedrooms and attached bathrooms, front porch overlooking landscaped lake with fountain and large rear porch.  Any retired professional senior or couple genuinely interested to explore co-housing with us and having similar interests (ballroom dancing) is most welcome to get in touch with me to explore possibilities.  I would expect that both parties would want to spent time and effort getting to know each other's expectations online as a first step.  Looking forward to establish an upgraded "Golden Couples" co-housing setup along the lines of TV's "Golden Girls" sitcom.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Dec 27, 2020)

livingsmarterandsafer said:


> My husband and I are retired professionals living in a very nice sub-division in central Florida.  We are in excellent health but being strategic planners have decided to look into the viability of co-housing as an approach to have an enriching, vibrant senior lifestyle (socializing, ballroom dancing, perhaps even travel).  We spent 9 months late last year putting on a 1,500 sf expansion to our house, custom designing it to fit co-housing concept.  The house is now 3,000 sf with 4 bedrooms and attached bathrooms, front porch overlooking landscaped lake with fountain and large rear porch.  Any retired professional senior or couple genuinely interested to explore co-housing with us and having similar interests (ballroom dancing) is most welcome to get in touch with me to explore possibilities.  I would expect that both parties would want to spent time and effort getting to know each other's expectations online as a first step.  Looking forward to establish an upgraded "Golden Couples" co-housing setup along the lines of TV's "Golden Girls" sitcom.


I think this would be great if you can find a similar minded couple. We too live in a large house that has three apartments in it. We occasionally Airbnb the two apartments but most of the time we use it as our extended living space. If I could find like minded seniors I would consider a similar set up but we still are fairly young and haven’t decided for sure what we want to do when we retire yet. I sure do like to dream though, and I don’t think it hurts to start thinking about retirement early. I was starting to think about it in my 30’s!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 28, 2020)

Chrise said:


> Most places including apartments and condos do not allow smoking at all...


A lot don't and thank goodness.  I think the whole idea (for me) would be to live less selfishly.  I've really been think a lot about this thread.  I think motives are important because for example;  I want to move in with others because I want to save money.  That of course would be a consideration, but if it's just about money, does anyone else see what I am saying?  I'd like to share my life with others, but still have my private space.  Like the old boarding houses where everyone comes together at a big table for a meal.  It seems impossible when I think about all it would take.  But mainly, people with the same motives sounds good to me.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Dec 28, 2020)

Denise for us it’s actually more about community than the money. Saving money is important too but more so the community aspect. It would take likeminded people and a lot of honesty and communication but it can be done, with the right people. And of course there’s lots of people this type of thing wouldn’t be for, and that’s fine, but the ones who like the idea from what experience I have with cohabitating with others (up to 12 people at a time, for many years) it is awesome!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 28, 2020)

Yes, there would always be issues to deal with, learn to get along, accept others idiosyncrisies.  It would take everyone going in with their eyes wide open.  It's like me getting a dog.  I really though long and hard about it and knew the good, bad and the ugly (pros and cons).  I don't have unrealistic expectations, about much of anything anymore.  My worst blow in life was finding out it wasn't like the fairytales or movies, lol!!  But life can be good but for me, I've learned it's an inside job.  I gotta run for now, and eat some lunch.  It's almost 2, been online since early today


----------



## Irwin (Dec 28, 2020)

For the co-op to be successful, it would need to be self-sufficient. Some of the communes around the country manufacture goods that they sell to support the commune... food products, I think. Maybe clothing. I forget. It's been quite a while since I read about them.

Personally, I can do woodworking. Also software development, but I'd rather work with my hands.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 28, 2020)

I meant to quote you Irwin because I loved your experience and it really got me thinking of some good ways to go 

I like to read the bible, and for myself, I find a lot of answers.  One I saw 2 days ago, was on "occupying yourself" and working with your hands.  It was like a light-bulb coming on in my brain.  I wonder why I get so down and it is because my body and my mind are being lazy.  I think your post sounds so good and gave me the idea that each person will have gifts and talents to share, co-op sounds so good.  As I get older, I feel more and more useless.  Then I read or see someone much older still going and doing.  I don't know for sure what my gifts and talents are but I like to cook, garden on a smaller scale, and I am really good with internet devices, software, and even some hardware.

Like not what living together can do for me, but what can I contribute   I am only on this track because I have lived a VERY selfish life.  I have today, and hopefully tomorrow.  Oh, I'm really into nutrition and outdoors exercise.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 28, 2020)

*I am glad this thread was brought back to life. Since I started it last year, my own situation has changed.  I am now in a Seniors only (over 62) apartment building. Secure building, in house maintanience etc. It is lower income housing, income based.  I also pay electric /heat.  
Grocery is nearby. Laundry facilities in the building.  Under normal circumstances, there is a community room open for just visiting, and also worship service and some activities. So, we have the convenience of being around peers, and then to back to our own small living space.  For me, ideal.*


----------



## officerripley (Dec 28, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *I am glad this thread was brought back to life. Since I started it last year, my own situation has changed.  I am now in a Seniors only (over 62) apartment building. Secure building, in house maintanience etc. It is lower income housing, income based.  I also pay electric /heat.
> Grocery is nearby. Laundry facilities in the building.  Under normal circumstances, there is a community room open for just visiting, and also worship service and some activities. So, we have the convenience of being around peers, and then to back to our own small living space.  For me, ideal.*


That sounds wonderful, Marie; I wish I could talk Huzz into something like that, it sounds so nice. If you don't mind, keep us posted on how things are going for you.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 28, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *I am glad this thread was brought back to life. Since I started it last year, my own situation has changed.  I am now in a Seniors only (over 62) apartment building. Secure building, in house maintanience etc. It is lower income housing, income based.  I also pay electric /heat.
> Grocery is nearby. Laundry facilities in the building.  Under normal circumstances, there is a community room open for just visiting, and also worship service and some activities. So, we have the convenience of being around peers, and then to back to our own small living space.  For me, ideal.*


Happy for you marie   I'm glad you started the thread too!


----------



## Gaer (Dec 28, 2020)

The first thing I did when I read this thread was design a triune shaped living quarters with a group, communal  campfire/picnic area in the middle. I can picture several of them grouped together.  I'm not an architect nor do I have the funds to implement it.  But I think it would word succesfully for many adults.

Not ME though! I'm an individualist and like living alone.  I'd much prefer isolated in a log cabin in the wilderness of Alaska. 
Not that I don't like people, but I like to be alone when  I write or create.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 28, 2020)

Gaer said:


> The first thing I did when I read this thread was design a triune shaped living quarters with a group, communal  campfire/picnic area in the middle. I can picture several of them grouped together.  I'm not an architect nor do I have the funds to implement it.  But I think it would word succesfully for many adults.
> 
> Not ME though! I'm an individualist and like living alone.  I'd much prefer isolated in a log cabin in the wilderness of Alaska.
> Not that I don't like people, but I like to be alone when  I write or create.


This was really exciting to me gaer first that you could even come up with something like that and draw it I guess you drew it and I for one would love to talk to you more about it and maybe even get to see some snapshots someone else mentioned expats getting together and having communal living I didn't know it's something I'd really be interested in I'm really an active senior and I love just staying busy and doing projects I really love having a home though I I don't mind having a job elsewhere but it would be great to have a home to work on and I mean the only way I could ever have something like that is to go together go in on it with someone but your idea sounds really need I'd love to hear more about it but I'm on my I my phone now so not an iPhone I'm sorry it's an Android but I'm using voice to text so sorry about no punctuation anyway I'll get on here in the morning and talk more to folks about it I mean this could really turn into something if we got to know each other a little bit on here and then maybe have a meet up whenever covid-19 sub anyway thanks for sharing your idea is it sounded really interesting to me talk to you later have a nice evening


----------



## Gaer (Dec 28, 2020)

Denise1952 said:


> This was really exciting to me gaer first that you could even come up with something like that and draw it I guess you drew it and I for one would love to talk to you more about it and maybe even get to see some snapshots someone else mentioned expats getting together and having communal living I didn't know it's something I'd really be interested in I'm really an active senior and I love just staying busy and doing projects I really love having a home though I I don't mind having a job elsewhere but it would be great to have a home to work on and I mean the only way I could ever have something like that is to go together go in on it with someone but your idea sounds really need I'd love to hear more about it but I'm on my I my phone now so not an iPhone I'm sorry it's an Android but I'm using voice to text so sorry about no punctuation anyway I'll get on here in the morning and talk more to folks about it I mean this could really turn into something if we got to know each other a little bit on here and then maybe have a meet up whenever covid-19 sub anyway thanks for sharing your idea is it sounded really interesting to me talk to you later have a nice evening


Oh Denise, Thank you!  You are such a neat lady!  I am not an architect. Not even a designer of other than ornamental designs.  I do have I drawings either in my head or on paper of a huge community like this but honestly, I am in the middle of so many projects right now, I have to put aside most of them and concentrate on a few I wish to finish.  Perhaps,down the road, I can work on this and send you my designs.
Give me time to think about this, will you?  I see you've been on here many years, so, even if this takes months, i can still reach you.
I'm afraid I come up with many ideas but don't inact them!  hahaha!
Anyway,Let mekick this around! Thanks for your compliment!


----------



## Irwin (Dec 28, 2020)

Gaer said:


> The first thing I did when I read this thread was design a triune shaped living quarters with a group, communal  campfire/picnic area in the middle. I can picture several of them grouped together.  I'm not an architect nor do I have the funds to implement it.  But I think it would word succesfully for many adults.
> 
> Not ME though! I'm an individualist and like living alone.  I'd much prefer isolated in a log cabin in the wilderness of Alaska.
> Not that I don't like people, but I like to be alone when  I write or create.



Same here. I like being with people some of the time, but it would be hell to be forced to be with people when I didn't want to be, like when I worked a regular job.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 28, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Oh Denise, Thank you!  You are such a neat lady!  I am not an architect. Not even a designer of other than ornamental designs.  I do have I drawings either in my head or on paper of a huge community like this but honestly, I am in the middle of so many projects right now, I have to put aside most of them and concentrate on a few I wish to finish.  Perhaps,down the road, I can work on this and send you my designs.
> Give me time to think about this, will you?  I see you've been on here many years, so, even if this takes months, i can still reach you.
> I'm afraid I come up with many ideas but don't inact them!  hahaha!
> Anyway,Let mekick this around! Thanks for your compliment!


Now that sounds like me I can come up with a greatest ideas but I never seem to be able to follow through not anymore I used to when I was younger well I get I have been on here or a member for a long time but I've been gone for g-wiz a year or two maybe I just haven't come over to post for a long long time but anyway I look forward to getting to know you and wondering if you use some kind of software to make your designs because I used to be really interested in those types of programs as well talk to you later maybe see you tomorrow or whenever night night


----------



## livingsmarterandsafer (Jan 1, 2021)

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> I think this would be great if you can find a similar minded couple. We too live in a large house that has three apartments in it. We occasionally Airbnb the two apartments but most of the time we use it as our extended living space. If I could find like minded seniors I would consider a similar set up but we still are fairly young and haven’t decided for sure what we want to do when we retire yet. I sure do like to dream though, and I don’t think it hurts to start thinking about retirement early. I was starting to think about it in my 30’s!


Kudos to you both for being strategic retirement planners too   My mantra in life is that failing to plan is planning to fail so like you, I have been thinking about how to arrange my affairs so as to live life as a senior on my own terms decades ago !!! I am confident that I will eventually cross paths with a like-minded senior or couple or two. I intend to be proactive and will be launching a Dance & Social Club to periodically invite friends to our place to socialize so I can get a better idea of who might be interested in co-housing when faced with the option of perhaps going into assisted living down the road.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 1, 2021)

livingsmarterandsafer said:


> Kudos to you both for being strategic retirement planners too   My mantra in life is that failing to plan is planning to fail so like you, I have been thinking about how to arrange my affairs so as to live life as a senior on my own terms decades ago !!! I am confident that I will eventually cross paths with a like-minded senior or couple or two. I intend to be proactive and will be launching a Dance & Social Club to periodically invite friends to our place to socialize so I can get a better idea of who might be interested in co-housing when faced with the option of perhaps going into assisted living down the road.


You won't be able to launch any kind of social club for a while though, right? Due to Covid restrictions? Or maybe it's different in your area?


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 1, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Not ME though! I'm an individualist and like living alone.  I'd much prefer isolated in a log cabin in the wilderness of Alaska.
> Not that I don't like people, but I like to be alone when  I write or create.



*I am with you. Funny you mention cabin in the wild.  That option has crossed my mind from time to time.  
My need to live alone is perfect in my apartment setting, as I can interact with people at my own schedule..and be alone when I want.  I have gone a few days not walking out of my apartment.*


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 1, 2021)

officerripley said:


> That sounds wonderful, Marie; I wish I could talk Huzz into something like that, it sounds so nice. If you don't mind, keep us posted on how things are going for you.



I will do that. If you or anyone want more info on a senior living apartment like mine, feel free to ask.  A lot of planning went into my plans to downsize which I discussed in this thread   My move is getting more real every day | Senior Forums


----------



## livingsmarterandsafer (Jan 2, 2021)

officerripley said:


> You won't be able to launch any kind of social club for a while though, right? Due to Covid restrictions? Or maybe it's different in your area?


We live in central Florida where restrictions are more discretionary as there aren't that many Covid cases in our area.  I actually had 4 couples come over for a Xmas Party and am hoping to make it a monthly dance.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 2, 2021)

livingsmarterandsafer said:


> We live in central Florida where restrictions are more discretionary as there aren't that many Covid cases in our area.  I actually had 4 couples come over for a Xmas Party and am hoping to make it a monthly dance.


That sounds like fun. I'm not one for dancing myself (more of a cardplayer & wine drinker   ), but they say dancing is great exercise as well as fun.


----------



## livingsmarterandsafer (Jan 3, 2021)

officerripley said:


> That sounds like fun. I'm not one for dancing myself (more of a cardplayer & wine drinker   ), but they say dancing is great exercise as well as fun.


Ballroom dancing is indeed one of the best activities for seniors - It not only is wonderful physical exercise but just as importantly, it ensures that your brain keeps sharp especially if you do more than just basic moves !!!  It also provides ample opportunity to socialize.  I expect that sooner or later, if I keep having monthly dances, I will eventually cross paths with a like-minded senior or couple interested to co-habit with my husband and me instead of going to assisted living ...


----------

